# denver street races



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

loller skates


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

That's because street racing is illegal and stupid and your a terrible person for doing it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lol

i think street racing is loosing it's appeal to a lot of the old schoolers since the fast and the furious came out. i remember the next weekend after that movie came out there were tons of 16 yr old kids in mini-vans down at the races.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

All the colorado street racers are nothing but a bunch of ricers, j/k.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

sno said:


> *lol
> 
> i think street racing is loosing it's appeal to a lot of the old schoolers since the fast and the furious came out. i remember the next weekend after that movie came out there were tons of 16 yr old kids in mini-vans down at the races. *


don't be hating the mini vans though, a lot of the newer ones with v8's would smoke a stock sentra...

seriously though, where have there been meets recently, anyone know?


----------

